# CTG scan in twin pg



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi there, 

I was just wondering if these scans are offered to all who are having twin pg, or only in certain situations? Im 34 weeks and there has been no mention of one. Ive have no complications so far, and am having an elective c section at 37.5 weeks.

Should I be requesting this?

Many thanks,

Shellyjxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

A CTG isn't a scan, it's a way of listening to your babies heartrates, and getting a trace of it, to be able to see the patterns, it also measures any contractions, to give a better picture of  how often and how strong they are.  If your pregnancy is progressing normally, you wouldn't normally have one, as it's only if there is slow growth, or you have been worried about movements, things like that, and it only gives an indication of how things are at that time.

Hopefully, things will carry on progressing well and you won't have any need for one,

hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, just panicking now that Ive only got a few weeks to go, hopefully its a good sign that I dont need one!! 

Love SHELLYJXXX


----------

